# PVC bow



## fr3db3ar

Still have to put a rest on, make an adapter bushing to hold the reel and possibly some camo tape. Plan on using this for bowfishing obviously. Supposed to be around 60# Less than $8 invested in the bow.


----------



## youngdon

Holy plastic pipe Batman ! Anxious to see the results Fr3d !


----------



## Ruger

Wow! Now you really got me to thinking. What size of conduit are you using? I like that idea a lot better than taking the gear off of my hunting bow. I'm using the AMS system, oughta be easy enough to adapt. Keep us posted on your results.


----------



## hassell

Looks great, good luck on the fishing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

that is sweeeeeet

ya know i make primitive bows

that aint primative,but when i find the time i am going to make a couple of them for some youngsters i know that show a great interest in archery.theyve asked me for lessons and to make them a bow.

but i told them that with my new job i wouldnt have time this summer to make bows and teach them to shoot

but i think i could knock a couple of them out in short time on an afternoon


----------



## 220swift

we need to change his name from fr3db3ar to MacGyver.............LOL

you whipper snappers might not know who that is.... :mrgreen:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

I do .


----------



## prairiewolf

That is a cool idea Fred, did you sand or smooth the cut edges for the string. I may have to try and make one also, really neat. Thanks for posting it !


----------



## 220swift

wouldn't M80s be easier................ :nut:


----------



## Jonbnks

Ingenius. Are you going to put some pipe foam inside the PVC pipe incase it falls over the side of the boat? I'm not sue if the foam would cause any problems with the bow working, but it could sure help it from sinking to the bottom.


----------



## jswift

OK- this one caught the sons eye so we need a little more information when you get it finished. Thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## olsonfia

we need to change his name from fr3db3ar to MacGyver.............LOL

you whipper snappers might not know who that is.... :mrgreen: 

Before i read this post i was thinking the same thing! :lol: 

Great job on the bow. Awesome idea


----------



## fr3db3ar

Thanks guys. It wasn't my idea. I'm not an idea man per se but I can copy most anything 

Search youtube for 60# PVC bow. It will probably be number one on the list. there are guys using these already. It will be the video that is titled 60# pvc bow for under $10.

I did this because it was cheap to try. I already had a couple strings from our very own SGB that are the right length.

I ordered some Dacron B50 last night to make my own strings. ( it's way past time I did this.)


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

fr3d, making strings is easy. once you give it a go.

do you make up a flemish board yet for making the strings?

if not i can send you a pic of mine with the demensions.


----------



## fr3db3ar

That would be awesome. I havent' made one yet. They look fairly easy to make. The B50 is on order. :archery01:


----------



## prairiewolf

Fred, I looked up pvc bows on you tube. Does yours have the fiberglass rod inside and uses 3/4 and 1/2 pvc? I really like the one the guy heats and flattens, I think I am going to try to make one of those.The only thing I am worried about is the cold weather, the guy that flattens the pvc, stated a pvc bow should be kept above 70. So I am worried one will break in fairly cold weather, I know pvc can crack when subjected to cold.


----------



## fr3db3ar

He has another video where he compares flattened and round. Yes he says the flattened will likely not survive our kind of cold very well.

Yes this one is 3/8 fiberlass rod wrapped with enough tape to make it snug, inside the split 1/2" inside the 3/4".

Instead of make a rest out of the 1" and bending a piece of it, I've got the 1" piece and I'm going to try add a 1-1/4 piece on top of that to build the shelf out without making the actual diameter of the bow larger so as not to offset the arrow as much.

We'll see how it works. I'll cover that with female velcro or mole skin.

I better set the mole traps out


----------



## Rick Howard

Interesting stuff. I am eager to hear results.


----------



## Ruger

I watched the video on the round bow. I think that's what I'm gonna try for a bow fishing rig. Seems like it would be easy enough to drill and tap for the bowfishing accessories. Maybe I'll have it built in time for the water to warm up to find the carp in the shallows.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Personally I'd be leary of drilling into it much. I did finish it today and shot it just to see how the arrow came off. Went and launched my boat solo for the first time but apparently not in a spot that had fish 

It takes no time at all to build once you have the ingredients. I expect I could build my second one in about an hour.


----------



## fr3db3ar




----------



## prairiewolf

That looks real good Fred ! I am going to make one like that and a flattened one, I hope, lol


----------



## Rick Howard

How is shooting with it? How much is the arrow offset?


----------



## fr3db3ar

The main body is 3/4 schedule 40 so it's offset about the same as a selfbow longbow would be. Arrow parallax wraps around it pretty good. I'll know better once I get a chance to stab some fish with it. Remember there is a string attached so the arrow straightens out very vast.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Of course I meant archers paradox.....not parallax :frusty:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

fr3db3ar said:


> Of course I meant archers paradox.....not parallax :frusty:


glad you corrected yourself on that,didnt want to do it for ya lol

also with paradox,it doesnt matter that much how far off center the arrow is,its just a matter of finding the proper spined arrows that have the right amount of paradox to go around the wider handles

i have made center(or very near center) shot self bows, and ones with handles as wide and 1.5 inches(or slightly more)

they all shoot very accurately with the right arrows

center shot is just more forgiving to a wider range of arrow spine

generally speaking, a center shot bow can shoot lighter and heavier arrows,where as an off center bow is going to prefer a more flexible arrow(lower spine) to be accurate

but you still have to match the draw weight of the bow to the arrow spine,as a heavy draw weight will shatter to under spined arrows(speaking of natural arrow materials,i only use carbon with my wheelie bow)



YotePill said:


> Can you fix a radiator with an egg? McGyver can!


yes i can,but you only want to use the white and not the yoke

but rice works better,if you grind it to a powder first :wink:


----------



## Rick Howard

Thanks fellas. I was referring that we don't get to choose from as many arrows for fishing. You pretty much get what you get. I have limited experience (none) with self bows but, I do know a little. My neighbor has been schooling me some. I have been watching him make one for a few weeks now. He told me about the arrow spine stuff that is where my question stemmed from. I did not think about he string though. Good point. I grew up shooting a Fred Bear recurve from the 70's. I love that bow. It took a beating with the water and flinging around the boat thought and is long gone. I have been thinking about getting a recurve for deer season for awhile now.... something tells me..... I might have to try making one first. I gotta finish SG's Fish-O-Matic first though.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

itz, i will tell you this

if you start making self bows(or any bows for that matter)

you will become addicted

as one is never ebough,because you will wantto make one better than the first,then one better than that and so on and so on

i started because i wanted one for hunting,now i think i am slightly just over 80 or so bows made(mostly given away)

and i still havent made that one that says "i have mastered it,so no need to make more"

if you decide to make a self bow,and having any q's i am happy to share what little i know


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

fr3d, here is a diagram for a flemish string jig (i copied it on line)

mine is the same,except i just pounded in finishing nails where they are drilling holes

just google flemish string jig,and you will see all kinds of insturctions for them

i will try and post a pic of mine this weekend,but turkey hunting is first


----------



## Rick Howard

Thanks SGB.


----------



## fr3db3ar

> i still havent made that one that says "i have mastered it,so no need to make more"


You and I both know this is *NEVER *going to happen.


----------



## fr3db3ar

When you look at that last picture, consider that it cost my just as much for those 2 nock points and the finger protectors as it cost me for the materials to make the bow. :nut:


----------



## Tuffdaddy

So easy even a cave man can do it?? (or a Tuffdaddy). I have a feeling there's going to be a bunch of PVC bows floating around here soon.  Awesome idea and it looks great Fred! I'll have to give this a shot if I have time. We have a TON of carp down here so that would be a blast to do. Lots up shallow right now by us as well (saw some very large carp on Tuesday). Would be fun to send a few of those to carp heaven.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Finally got a chance to shoot at some fish with it last night. It worked ok but needed some tweaking. Kept catching my arm guard with my string which was causing issues (operator error as I should be bending my elbow a little more) My reel malfunctioned a couple times. The snap on tee came loose and part of the rest came loose. I was able to maintain and finish the night. Put some extra glue on after I got home and taped everything in place as well.

I think the snap tee came loose because of the flexing under it since the bow flexes for it's entire length.

We got 7 fish in the boat and 5 or 6 others that slipped the arrows some how. Tough buggers.


----------



## fr3db3ar

We didn't take any pictures yesterday as it was getting dark. Pretty much all we see is common carp.


----------



## prairiewolf

Well, I finally got a flattened pvc bow made ! I used sch 40 gray (because of the temps here) It came out at 42# @ 28". I didnt have a camera at my shop yesterday so I will get pics today or tomorrow (wife wants to play golf today). I am planning on making a long bow with wodd siyahs also.

Fred with it being round at the arrows rest, how bad was it on being offset?


----------



## fr3db3ar

No problem with offset at all. Just like selfbows that have a roundish handle. you just need to match the arrows to the bow. Best way to do that is shoot different spline weights bare shaft and use the one that shoots best that way. Fletching should be a helpful guide not a flight corrector.

Really, the offset is only 3/8". 1/2 of 3/4".


----------



## Rick Howard

Ed Is the grey better for cold?


----------



## prairiewolf

Rick, that is what the guy in the video said but it wont produce as strong of weight bow.


----------



## Rick Howard

Thank you sir.


----------



## yotemanjames

This could be my favorite thread. If I had more time on my hands I would try making this amazing contraption. Kudos Fred.


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, I said I would post some pics. Here they are. I need to press the right limb a little more, in the second pic to get the tiller closer.That will let the limb bend a little more and be closer to the other.Third pic show arrow rest and inset handle area.


----------



## Rick Howard

Awesome! Thanks Ed. Let us know how she shoots when you are all finished please.


----------



## Ruger

Looks like it should work great. Anxious to hear the report on how it shoots.


----------



## 220swift

good stuff guys...........pretty cool Ed!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Very nice but we need a full draw pic


----------



## prairiewolf

Geoff, I use to make arrows but not anymore, but I know Fred has been making his.

Tim, I will try and get a pic of full draw, whats a matter you dont think they will hold up ? LOL

This bow pulled 42# @ 28" which should be fine for bowfishing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

No I am sure they will hold up
But the full draw pic is the money shot for a bow and it shows how the tiller is and how well the bow is made.
42 pounds at 28 inches of draw is respectable could actually be used for deer hunting here


----------



## prairiewolf

Here you go Tim, shot the bow without bending the lower limb more. Shoots well and no hand shock. The only thing I noticed was the arrow speed seems to be slower than with a regular recurve of the same weight. I think its because the pvc limbs are heavier than wood or fiberglass so less tip speed means slower arrows. Other than that worked good. I am still planning on making a longbow out of pvc with wood siyahs, that should bring the arrow speed up.


----------



## 220swift

great picture Ed, the backround is neat for this picture. that bow will make a good bowfishing rig. nice work.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Great job Ed. I like it. I agree the PVC doesn't have as much spring as laminated wood, but hey......it cost you all of $3 LOL

I'm still contemplating the 80# longbow out of 1-1/4.

Geoff I don't make my own arrows per se. I bought the shaft pre splined then cut my own fletching and camo the arrows to my own specs.

Here was my latest with trade points.


----------



## prairiewolf

Geoff, it doesnt take to much time you just press the pipe between two pieces of wood boards. the top board has two 1" spacers so you dont flatten the part at the handle and then that causes a taper down to the tips.My heat guns are crap and the largest one quit (high setting)after the first limb and I didnt get the plastic hot enough with the small gun on the second limb. You can make the same bow in two pieces for a takedown style, it slips together at the handle.Same bow in the white schedule 40 is suppose to be around 55-60 lbs.


----------



## 220swift

greart looking arrows fr3d!!


----------



## Rick Howard

Awesome fellas!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

looks good Ed

yes the lower limb is a little stiffer,but if it shoots well thats all that matters

on self bows i (we) always leave the lower limb a tad stiffer

i am surprised with those wide tips that there isnt more hand shock,and yup thats why the speed is down.wide tips and heavy limbs always slow down the arrow speed.we call that being over built.not necassarily a bad thing.it can add to the longevity of a bow

when i saw the first pics of your bow i was gonna ask what kind of wood it was,then remembered it was pvc lol

Fr3d, love them arrows,very nicely done

they make mine look primitve,oh wait thats cause they are primitive lol

i use natural shafts that i harvest(i.e red osier and wild rose),hand stripped turkey fletching,hand knapped stone heads,pine pitch and sinew.unless i plan on hunting with them,then by law i have to have steel heads.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Geoff, search youtube for backyardbowyer. You'll find as much information as you ever needed on making PVC bows. This guy knows what he's doing.


----------



## prairiewolf

Fred, check out the other pvc bow I made in "Another PVC Bow" it out performs the recurve by far arrow speed is great and easier to make,


----------



## fr3db3ar

I saw that one Ed. Nice job. I'll make some more in the future.


----------



## Ruger

Hey guys carp are coming up into the shallows here so I got serious about making the round pvc bow. I pretty much have the bow complete. I was wondering what length of bowstring I need to get?


----------



## prairiewolf

As a rule of thumb 3-4 in shorter than the bow, then if you need it shorter twist the string.


----------



## Ruger

Thanks, wasn't sure what to get and I was anxious to give it a try.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

how long is the bow nock to nock?

what is the draw weight of the bow?

i could twist one up for ya,pay shipping and its yours


----------



## Ruger

I'd pay more than shipping. I'd be proud to have one of your strings.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Ruger said:


> I'd pay more than shipping. I'd be proud to have one of your strings.


nah,shipping is plenty

besides at the $50 fee that SG stated, i would be coming way ahead lol


----------



## Ruger

Lol, The bow I made measures 57 1/2 inches and I have a 30" draw length.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

57 1/2 tip to tip or nock to nock

nock to nock would be where the string would attach to the bow,thats the measurement i need

im gonna guess the bow draw weight is right around 45-55 lbs

pm me your mailing info and i will twist one up after work tomorrow and send it out


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

are your string grooves like the ones on fr3ds bow?

if so i will make the string to fit a 56" bow and you can just add some twist to shorten it up some


----------



## Ruger

Ya my bow is grooved like fr3ds. It was 57 1/2 from bottom of groove to bottom of groove. Thanks so much, this is great!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

ok then i will make it for 58"


----------



## fr3db3ar

It definitely helps to have some bigger loops in the string for these bows.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Ruger, you still need a string?

i am still willing to make you one,but before i make it i need to know where to ship it to


----------



## Ruger

Sure thing. That would be awesome I'll send ya a pm


----------



## Rick Howard

We want pics when it is complete!


----------



## fr3db3ar

Geoff, the best tip I have for you on this is.......................you'd better start lifting a lot of rocks in preparation to shoot this bow. I might be able to make you a bowstring out of 550 paracord :biggrin: but your nocks will have to be monsterous.


----------



## dwtrees

That one I got to see. Then we need a pic of it at full draw lol.


----------



## Rick Howard

I confirm, photo's ARE necessary!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

yup

just like when it comes to guns/hunting/fishing etc..

without pics,it never happened


----------



## Rick Howard

Yeah I could see some serious ouchies from this. Maybe reconsidering would be wise.


----------



## dwtrees

Besides, after the hard work is done and you get caught up, building the huge bow could be a good moral booster for the crew.


----------



## dwtrees

Next question, Who's going to make an arrow for the "big bow"?

Freds got the paracord for the string.


----------



## Rick Howard

Ask Ed I am too busy with the Fish-o-Matic lol.

This call is turning into SG's gun isn't it.......


----------



## dwtrees

Hmmmm........could be.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Better make this into a crossbow as nobody's going to be able to draw it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sg, the chinease made a massively huge cross bow as a war weapon the middle ages.

it shot arrows that were damn near the size of telephone poles.

the was a show on cable that used to make all these midevil weapons.and they remade taht one.it was quit impressive

so i so go for it,make the cros bow.

besides its more your style


----------



## Rick Howard

Skip the arrow..... Make it a pumpkin chucker!


----------



## Rick Howard

LOL


----------

